# possible white spot



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

i would'nt say white spot but more white circles appeared on body and tail and appears to gasp a bit on surface. i cant get any treatment til tommorow but i heard it can spread by dropping to gravel then attach to other fish in tank too.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

this is my black moor with white circles, i never had any thing like this happen yet with illness so this is rather new to me. its a 15g tank with black moor and fantail goldfish and they oftern rub next to each other which im worried it will spread to fantail that way. i heard white spot is under the skin and immune to any treatment until it moves off fish and then exposed to it.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

is it ick/ich? If so there are medications for it.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Sounds like Ich, just the way Gary described it in his first post.
If it is Ich Gary Aquarium salt will work, also slowly raise the temp to around 80 deg's..


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

these are like white 5mm circles, not the 0.5mm dots like what show in pics i see with white spot cases. i did a gravel clean and 50percent water change but next need treatment. it seems i have to acept that the whole tank is infected now and treat it all.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

if you tank has ick... how long should you apply the salt? and how often? I have a 20g tank and i dose with about 3 tsps of salt every other day but it does not seem to remove the ick? any suggestions? i was admant of using those ick medications since i have a planted tank and i heard those ick medications are harmful to plants.


----------

